# Beautiful Teddy Bear and Kitten Cross Stitch



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Just been browsing the net and found the cross stitch kit that I completed a few years ago, I will take a picture of the one I did and post it up later, but in the meantime here is a picture off the manufacturers website, 

I hope you like


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That is soo cute!

WOW 8O You have the patience that it takes to do that!


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Awww...so sweet :luv 

My mother-in-law does beautiful cross-stitch...I think it is called petite- pointes? She does a lot of the "Kincade" type scenes, with the tiniest stitches. I have a beautiful one hanging over my fireplace that is of a cottage scene and another of a Victorian bride. 

Amazing work! I certainly don't have the patience and REALLY admire those who do. I think my mother-in-law works about 2k hours on her larger pieces, if not more. 8O


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Just found a picture of the one that I did, it took me 2 years (very much off and on  ) It is quite big though 47cm x 40 cm.

I should really try and do some more as I haven't completed any for a couple of years now.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

8O HOLY CRAP 8O 

That looks way better than the example!
The lighter matt border with the dark frame really makes the 
piece stand out and looks more striking! How Adorable! :lol:


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Dawn, The colour in the finished one is far more subtle than the example. I am very pleased how it turned out, and I only did 3 stitches wrong :wink: 

I spent ages in the picture framers (sp) deciding on the border, and I am really pleased with my choice in the end. What you can't see from my picture is that the frame is quite decorative although quite dark as well.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

GORGEOUS! What else can I say? You have a fabulous :!: talent. I am sooo jealous. :mrgreen: 

I would love to see pics of any of your other needlepoint. I will see if I can get my daughter to take pics of some of my mom-in-law's work. 

I can barely sew on a button. :roll: 

Congrats on the beautiful work


----------

